# Cowans Sheldon The Railway Crane Makers



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cowans Sheldon started making cranes for the railways from the earliest days. 
If you are running a railway, then you need a lifting crane.

This working model, made here in the UK by Roger Marsh is heavy and solid enough to lift the Mogul and swing it round for re-railing.
The extenting arm supports,two on each side, pull out from under the body and the feet screw down onto a wooden block. Various sizes of blocks come with the model to deal with different levels at the track side.

The various control levers are located under the (removable) cab roof. These controls operate the main Jib and the lifting grab.
The whole body will move round 360 degrees with the power provided by re-chargable batteries which are located under the chimney. The beautifull gearing is made of steel and all positions can be locked into place by the use of adjustable clutches.

The small locking wheel you can see on the side of the base frame releases the drive for the Crane to move slowly forward or reverse. These big cranes were ofcourse towed by a seperate locomotive to the site but moved under their own power to get into precise position. See video for this movement;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfJrBpcFCFg

A quarter of the way up the Jib you can see the hanging red warning marker which moves when highering or lowering. This very simple indicater acts as a warning not to lift into an 'off balance' situation.

This is Roger's second crane as far as I am aware. His first version was coal fired would you believe! It was in Great Eastern blue.
Apart from the cost, you needed a degree in mechanical engineering to operate it.
Don't try and tell me that Model Railways are simple!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How much? (I don't I can afford it, but I will ask!)

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the operator needs a few more Hours of instructions to learn the operation. Now if it was made to American proto type might buy one. Later RJD


----------

